# Long mfg. wood burning fireplace insert



## mfy (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm considering buying a used insert, make and model number --  Long mfg. Nc inc. Tarboro, Nc model#1661. Does anyone have experience with this manufacturer (now apparently out of business)? If so, what do you think of it? Are parts available? What should I look for when checking it out?


----------



## begreen (Jul 10, 2014)

This appears to be a Silent Flame insert. Long Mfg. is still in the phone book. They may no longer be making stoves, but perhaps can help with info?

*Long Manufacturing Co*




*252-823-4151*
111 W Fairview St,
Tarboro, NC, US  27886-2554

This thread also has some good info on the insert:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/silent-flame-clearances.91996/


----------

